# Show Control (Team Iluminate) in the Final 10 of America's Got Talent



## JohnHuntington (Sep 1, 2011)

My friend Miral invented "Iluminate", a very cool show control technology, syncing lighting and sound in a "wearable" lighting system. Her stuff is great, blending old-school "dark arts" with really tight synchronization and very creative choreography.

She's beat out hundreds of acts to get into the final 10 of America's Got Talent, and is performing again this coming Tuesday. 

The winner is determined via audience voting, and I put up videos and details here. Please check out the show next Tuesday (it's actually a pretty remarkable live production if you haven't seen it) and vote if you like it!

John
- John Huntington's Blog


----------



## Van (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG ! I've seen her stuff and it is FANTASTIC ! It was harder than heck to find vids of it to show my friends. I've seen other folks use the EL wire on costume for dance but I have never sen anyone incorporate it so seamlessly into the dance itself. Hat's off to her. and Brava !


----------



## Footer (Sep 1, 2011)

Steph an I have been watching the show for awhile. Thought the technology was pretty cool when they did it. I love how the show is playing it off as a technology that she just happened to develop and not a technology that is viable in the entertainment industry. Looking at the gear it looks to be pretty cool. Essentially, you can make DMX controllable light up costumes. 

There is one other group that is really using simple stagecraft to their advantage:


----------



## JohnHuntington (Sep 1, 2011)

Footer said:


> There is one other group that is really using simple stagecraft to their advantage:



I love their stuff too!

It's certainly not "just a lamp and a screen" as the host says, but it's a very well done with the projected video and the shadow... 

John


----------

